
The Debate on Whether America’s Best Days Are Past, or Ahead - augustocallejas
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/20/business/economy/a-somber-view-of-americas-pace-of-progress.html
======
orionblastar
We can still get the best days back. If we can help those who can't afford an
education to get a free or discounted education in order to get the good
paying jobs. In the old days a college degree was not required for a lot of
jobs, and all a person had to do was show up for work and get trained to do
it. These days a bachelors is required for entry level work and they screen
people out by education and where they went to college.

As websites, AI programs, robots automate jobs there grows a demand for
technology workers, while less skilled jobs vanish because they are now
automated. Technology changes so fast that what I knew in 2002 is outdated in
2016 and keeps on changing so there is a constant learning cycle to keep up
with technology.

The cost of a college education has gone up over time as well. Many find
themselves with a high student loan and if they can't find work they struggle
to try and pay it off with a minimum wage job. Even worse in order to live on
campus they must have saved up money by working before going to college and
student loans cover tuition and not books and room and board and meals.

